# Alaska Fishing Report Part three



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Our last major event was the Russian River Trip. The weather changed the 22nd and they were predicting showers. We debated the idea of canceling the trip as two days in the rain may not be the way to finish our week.

We got up the morning of the 23rd, still had predictions of showers, but decided to risk it. 

It was our first time on a float plane and I could not believe how smooth the landing was. We flew with High Adventure Air Charter between Soldotna and Sterling and they were great to work with. Our pilot did share one bit of info that was a little concerning. 27 years of flying and he had never dropped anybody off at the Upper Russian without picking them up. 

Thought I would use up a whole batter just taking pictures on the flight in.










Just some things I learned.

I thought since the trail followed the river it would be downhill. It does not follow the river and most times is nowhere near the river and has some good up hill climbs.

I thought the undergrowth would be minimal with good visibility. Most times visibility could be measured in feet, and just a few feet at that.

It turned out to be more of a backpacking trip, but we caught fish everywhere we stopped and fished. 


The A#1 thing I wanted to experience in Alaska was to fish a wilderness river and share a fishing hole with a Grizzly Bear. I checked that off the list at our first stop. 

We had been fishing a deep hole for about 20 minutes making normal noise talking back and forth and every now and then we would shout asking if Chauncey was out there.

Based on our reading you should not use the term Bear unless you actually see a bear. During our movement we would randomly shout things like Hey Chauncey, just us coming through fishing. We chose Chauncey because it is hard to imagine a Bear named Chauncey tearing a fisherman apart.

Anyhow we had been on the river for about 20 minutes. I had crossed the river and fished the other side and had crossed back over and was discussing moving down the river with my nephew Chris, when I caught some movement and a Grizzly walked out of the brush and onto the river directly across from us and not 5 feet from where I had been standing, not 25 feet from where we stood.

He looked at us for a few seconds, and then started looking into the hole we were fishing, most likely looking for Salmon. Looked at us again waded out midway into the Stream, again looking for fish. He then started swimming downstream.

Kurt had already moved to shore and my Brother In Law, Todd asks Should I shoot in the Air? my response Hell no, take some pictures.

While he did look at us a few times he was more interested in the fishing. Todd got the best pictures, but my Nephew Chris got some good ones as well.



















We did stay overnight on the River. About 2 weeks before the trip Todd calls and says dont worry about a tent, Im at Walmart and got a two man tent on sale. When we set up camp and found that it was a Junior 2 man tent that Todd could barely fit in. Fortunately I had packed along an enclosed Hammock and a tarp, in which I slept fine.

Heres our camp site










This is what we walked through the majority of the time. 










Reds were off limits but we did catch a couple while Rainbow fishing, they were of course released.










Even managed a few trout










This is one of many hills we climbed. You can just make out the river in the bottom right.










This is how it ends. 










Even thought it turned out to be more of a hike then a fishing trip on the Russian, it was an unbelievable experience. While the Alaska experience was something I will never forget, the two days on the Russian was awe inspiring. Though I didnt think it was possible I walked out of those mountains and woods with a greater respect and appreciation for the outdoors.

If you have not been to Alaska, go. If youve been putting it off, quit. Every outdoorsman should make this trip. I fully understand economics and truthfully I really couldnt afford this trip but will be forever glad that I did it. This time in these outdoors was amazing. I was also lucky to spend it with some guys that were not only family (includes Kurt) but a great group of guys. 

Anybody that wants to go to Alaska and cost is really a hindering factor. I cant help pay your way but I will ship you the rods and reels you need, a 9 wt and a 5 wt fly rod, the necessary flys, a backpack and all the maps and books I have if you will just go to Alaska and send them back when you return.

Lastly I am very grateful to the people who helped me put this trip together. Members from this site, as well as members at the Alaskan Outdoors Directory Forum and the Alaska Fly Fishing Network. Members like Noah (UBDSLO1) who left us his bear mace that I also passed along while there. Others like Mike (Ancbirdman) who provided us two spare fly rods, one of which we broke and AKrstabout and Spoiled One, who gave us float tubes..of which I also passed along to Mike who is more then helpful. Floridafisherman who put us onto some really prime fishing water and a whole group of other who gave input and information..

Start planning now, and go to Alaska.


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

Awesome pictures,That is a lifetime dream


----------



## Mark Turner (Dec 24, 2004)

Now I'm geeked! Thanks for the posts Mark. I leave two weeks from today!!!!!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Great pics!!!

I love the bear fishing in the river.

I was up there last year, but made the mistake of going in early/mid may....fishing wasn't so hot then, but we didn't have to contend with the bugs or the undergrowth either..

Going back in about 4 or 5 years with my daughter...can't wait. Truly amazing up there.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Awesome pictures and awesome trip thanks a lot for sharing this with us.... I cant wait to go to Alaska some day


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

That was an unbelievable series. Thank you so much for the stories. What made it even better for me was you covered places that I had not as of yet been able to sample, which made it all the more alluring.

I haven't been able to get back to AK for 12 years and really miss the true wilderness of the place. As my son grows, I am hoping that he will have the interest in doing a trip up there. Kind of chancy right now, but there's hope.

Thanks for the stories, this made a great read.


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

2Paws,

I think you may have just posted the top 3 threads for the year. I can't remember any threads that captivated my attention more than these 3...especially the last one with the bear.....Thanks for the "trip"...It's the closest I'll ever get to going....

LMF


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

Great post Mark!!! I know that some day i will make it there, it's just a matter of time.

hope ya make it up to the PM this fall!


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

Loved your reports. Someday..........


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Wow!!! one of the better trip reports i've seen...Alaska is on the short list.


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 2, 2004)

MARK, Was I right about it being a life altering experiance?
35 years ago there use to be a trail along the river but it was a real killer!!
Did ya see many spruce hens?

Martin


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I'm kind of speechless right about now.  Thanks for the great report and awesome pics. 5 more days!


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

"Couldn't afford it"? Well, you're still typing, so it couldn't have been that bad. 

30th birtday - AK, here I come!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Yes you were Martin


----------



## Final Cast (Jul 30, 2007)

Great story and nice pictures. From the looks of it, I don't think you could ask for a better trip. I would love to go there one day.


----------



## Chuck1 (Dec 16, 2002)

Great thread, trip,pics,and story. Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Great 3 part post, really enjoyed all the great pics. What an awesome trip!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I felt that thread. Outstanding Mark. Sometimes one has to ignore logic and just do it. Thanks for taking the time to post it.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Mark, great pics and write up. Gald you didn't have to use the mace and could pass it along. Looks like you had a great time, did you cry when you got off the plane?!


----------

